# .50 vs .54



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Im sure there are posts about this already but I couldnt find any when i tried to search.

Im looking at buynig a new muzzy and want to get peoples opinion on which cal to buy. I thinking of buyin a .54 then loading is with a light Sabot for deer. I want something that is big enough for elk but wont destroy a deer.

The last one I had was a .50 and was a p.o.s so I never did actually take a deer with it. I am planning on going with a higher quality gun this time such as a Knight, Thomson, Remington or White. Oh and i prefer the in-lines over the old school types.

I would like to be able to get decent (3"-4") groups at 150 yards and have the ability to shoot 200 if forced to. 

Any suggestions will help.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

IMHO, .50 pure and simple. Unless you plan on casting your own lead, or getting more than just the basics to shoot, It has the most off the shelf varieties of bullet/sabbot-powder combinations for anything from deer to alk on up to bear. Most muzzleloader manufacturers have at least one good rifle in this caliber as well. Also for care of the firearm, the .50 caliber brushes, jags etc.. seem to be on everyones shelf. The brushes, jags, etc. are easier to find just about anywhere.

Good luck,


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I love my .54 but you will have a hard time finding .54 stuff in the stores. I have to order my sabots. So .50 or .45 is now more popular and you can find it in most stores.


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

I have White .50 and would highly recommend one if you can find it. I sent mine to Doc for the accurizing service he does. It shoots about 2 1/2 to 3 inch groups at 120 yds. That's a 600 grain White bullet with 100 grains of 777. It kicks like a mule, but it gets the job done.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I believe the choice is more personnel than anything. So the .54 gets the nod, the in-line that I have, Knight, Black Knight I use the conicals. It shoots very good and when a deer gets hit it sure does know it. nothing like 400grs of lead smacking into you.

good luck in finding a .54 also in the in-line most manufactures stopped making them, so used will have to do for most models.

BTW this is the plain Jane model, Kinght used the wolverine too replace this rifle after I bought mine. Like I stated it can shoot just as good as any fancy looking gun out their.

you can find any caliber in the traditional no problem. You might be surprised in finding they can shoot sometimes better than a in-line. are just as easy to clean. mine only takes a few minutes, just like the in-line.

Don't let the availability of components scare you off from buying a .54 i do find bullets on clearance all the time then buy as many as I can. as for jags how many do you need I have used one for the last ten years. all the other component's will be available because they all use the same caps and powder.

If you are worried about components here is a web site that much better and just about anything you will need. they are a top notch company.
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/(S(50vyfl ... idssvyvcad))/index.aspx


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Without a doubt, get a .50 cal. Like everyone has said they are by far the most popular caliber and for good reason. You can shoot anywhere from 200 to 400 grain bullets. I would suggest a 300 grain saboted bullet for elk, and a 240 or 250 grain for deer. I like Thompson muzzleloaders for their accuracy. Both my Omega and my friend's Encore will put 5 shots under 1" at 100 yards, and can consistently hit a paper plate at 300 yards even with a 1x scope.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*What about a .45?*

I have several front-stuffers and in-fact I harvested my deer this year with an Austin Heleck .50.
If I had to throw all of my other front stuffers away and have just one stuffer, (heaven forbid,) I would start with my Knight and work my way down to my Whites and end up with a .45 cal White series G Whitetail. Shooting a No Excuse 460 grain conical and 90 grains of powder behind her with a CCI Magnum #11 cap.....I hate the 209 systems....This combination will kill anything you can hunt in North America and then some. My white .45's ( I have several,) are tack drivers and out perform all of my .50 and .54's hands down.

Nothing wrong with a .54, but if you are dead set with those two calibers, then buy the .50 and buy a White or an Austin Heleck, you will not find any better front stuffers commercially made in the inline market...... If you were looking for ball and patch then I would buy Lyman or TC.

Good luck and good shooting.....Big


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

to be honest, I had not even thought of the .45 isnt the same true for finding stuff fot it as it is with the .54? Im leaning more towards the .50 but am intrigued by the .45 idea now.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Don't get a .45 if you're hunting elk. They do have pretty good ballistics with the lighter bullets, but .45 stuff is pretty scarce at most stores. The slight gain in trajectory you'll get is not worth the trade offs. I had one for a few years but sold it to get a .50.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I own a .50 cal Knight. I love it. It shoots 3" groups at 100 yards easy. One year on the rifle hunt I forgot my bullets for my 270. It took my 2 hunting camps and I had 5 bullets. Thanks to those hunters who said they'd spare some rounds. If you buy a .50 cal, the first camp you stopped at you could find bullets.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

So is a Thomson Omega or even Encore that much better then the Knights?? I mean if you look at the difference in price you would think the TC were made of gold in some cases. I found a used Knight Bighorn for $200.00 in the stainless Im actually considering.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

I own both the encore and a Knight Revolution rifle both 50 call. I enjoy both of them the same, my Knight has a smaller sight that I really like, but they both shoulder well, if a gun just fells steady to hold it usually shoots good!!!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I bought an Older .50 stainless Knight, but it came with a Burris scope. I decided to bag the Thomson Encore, I just couldnt justify the added cost and to be honest, I wasnt able to find another barrel that I really needed for the encore. I was leaning towards the 338 or 375 but with the right ammo my 300wsm can hold close to enough to make it a silly decision to spend the $300.00 + on a barrel. Im looking foward to getting it out and makin some smoke!!


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

jf your are going to shoot a round ball and patch I would go with the .54 cal. anything else I would do the .50 cal.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I will echo the thoughts of many who have already responded. Buy a 50 if you are loading sabots etc. If doing the "traditional" thing with round ball or even conicals in a traditional type of rifle, then the .54 is a great option.

When I started ML hunting 11 years ago, I purchased a TC Firehawk in .54 caliber (yes that is where my screen name comes from). I found a few loads that worked well enough to kill several mule deer bucks, but the ability to find components was hard. 

I built a Cabelas Hawken from a kit also in .54 caliber and have had a lot of fun with it. Then I sold the Firehawk to my brother's buddy and I picked up a Knight Wolverine 209 in .50 caliber. Immediately, I found that the bullet selection was better and that they were designed to work with guns like mine (proper twist etc.) I have seen the components for a .54 caliber get harder and harder to find, but I never have any issues finding 50 cal bullets, jags, bullet puller, etc. You can find those components at the Wally marts, local grocery stores (sometimes) etc. The 54 caliber is hard to outfit at SW and Cabelas anymore. I have had to order from online suppliers to find good conicals etc. Track of the Wolf is great for that kind of stuff, but with a 50 you can go anywhere almost.

Have fun. Keep your powder dry and remember "Aim small, miss small".
Firehawk


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I actually ended up buying a used stainless Knight Bighorn .50 cal with Burris 1x scope. I got a good deal on it and with all the reading I did on the Green Moutain barrel Im pretty excited to see how it performs.


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

that Bighorn .50 should be a great front loader! Enjoy!


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

Who is this .50 guy and why does he have a problem with me?! :lol: 

I enjoy shooting the .54 but I also shoot a side lock only.
I have absolutely no problem with finding most things because I don't shoot sabot's or any of that fancy junk. Just a plain old round ball and a patch. Does the trick everytime  
It doesn't destroy deer. I have killed many with mine.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

My first muzzleloader was a .54 caliber TC I got on sale from Gallensons. I pushed big 'ol lead sabots, some over 400 grains, down the barrel because that's what was available at the store. Talk about recoil!!! Turns out the barrell was declared "bad" by both Gallensons and TC and they offered to replace it, or give me a credit so I traded for a .50 caliber and haven't looked back.


----------

